# Intimate Relationship Between 88-Year-Old Grandma And Her Odd-Eyed Cat



## Bella (Oct 24, 2022)

Touching photos by Japanese photographer Miyoko Ihara show a strong friendship between an 88-year-old woman and her odd-eyed cat. Misao is the photographer's grandma who, 9 years ago, found a stray odd-eyed cat in her shed and named it Fukumaru, which means good fortune (fuku) and circle (maru) in Japanese. Miyoko Ihara has been photographing Misao for 13 years and based on her grandmother and beloved cat, published a photo album – 'Misao the Big Mama and Fukumaru the Cat'.



















 





























 





 




Bella


----------



## Bellbird (Oct 24, 2022)

Love the photos. what a beautiful puss, they can be great company.


----------



## LadyEmeraude (Oct 24, 2022)

what wonderful photos, each one I viewed is beautiful to me, cats are such
meaningful companions and company.  Thank you for sharing this post
Bella~


----------



## palides2021 (Oct 24, 2022)

Lovely photos! The grandmother seemed content! Also, she seemed much younger than her age. Interesting eye colors on the cat.


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2022)

So precious!


----------



## Mizmo (Oct 24, 2022)

No pics.  Clicking  the links tells me the site is not secure ?


----------



## Pinky (Oct 24, 2022)

Only a handful wouldn't open for me. You could see the close relationship the woman has with the cat


----------



## dseag2 (Oct 24, 2022)

There was a very touching story in the movie Cat Daddies about a homeless man from the country of Georgia living in New York City who found a cat and named him Lucky.  Lucky stayed with him on the street and gave him a reason to keep fighting health issues and pursuing employment.  This man, David, was diagnosed with cancer and was in the hospital for months.  A woman who used to pass him on the street every day and befriended him, gave Lucky a home while he was in the hospital.  He eventually received public housing and Lucky moved back in with him.  It was so touching.  If you see the movie, bring tissues.


----------



## Jules (Oct 24, 2022)

It’s rare for an all white cat to have two eyes the same colour.  The vet was amazed by my little fellow.


----------

